# Smoking-it #3.5D My Impressions



## toysejr (May 2, 2017)

I was not happy with my current smoking setup,(pellet burner) and I decided that I needed an upgrade . I was not getting consistent results with it or the favor I was wanting. 
 

I researched and almost bought a competitor's smoker but by chance I saw a Smoking-it 3.5D and it was larger Plus it had all the items that I was going have to buy for the other.
 

I ordered one and received it on Friday before Easter and that is when the fun began .













20170415-IMG_1860.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017






I cooked a Ham Saturday for Easter.. Everyone Raved about it .












20170415-IMG_1859-2.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017






I cooked Ribs and Brussel Sprouts Sunday .. Everyone Raved about them .













20170416-IMG_1876-2.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017


















20170416-IMG_1886.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017


















20170416-IMG_1889-2.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017






Monday I cooked my Pork Belly Bacon that had Just came out of the Brine ..












20170417-IMG_1891.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017






Tuesday I cooked Chicken Thighs .. the Most Moist and Tender I have ever made .












20170418-IMG_1903.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017






Wednesday I cooked Baked Beans.. Very Flavorful 












20170419-IMG_1907.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017






Thursday I cooked spatchcocked chicken.. Wow it was tender and Juicy .













20170420-IMG_1922.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017






Saturday I cooked a Packer Brisket .. Wow Wow .. Even my son-in-law was Impressed as he has a Cookshack Smoker and he said I out did his ..












20170421-IMG_1924.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017


















20170422-IMG_1933.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017






Tonight which is Sunday I am smoking Cabbage and I am sure it Will be Great ..












20170423-IMG_1938.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017






I am very Impressed with the Quality of the Smoker Build and the easy of use...It is making me Look like a BBQ expert ..

I look forward the the Long cooking relationship with my 3.5D and the flavors that we are going to Create as we can experiment and know that I can get consistent and repeatable results from my 3.5D .

I am Sold ..

..Update

Here is the Pork Shoulder 













20170428-IMG_1957-2.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017


















20170429-IMG_1959-2.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017


















20170429-IMG_2044.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017


















20170429-IMG_2045.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017


















20170429-IMG_2046.jpg



__ toysejr
__ Apr 30, 2017


----------



## tallbm (May 2, 2017)

Wow great report and wonderful looking food!

If my Franken-MES croaks on me some day I think the Smokin-It was the next electric smoker I had my eye on but still needed to do some research on.  I'm glad to see such great info.

Keep on smoking and posting!


----------



## myownidaho (May 2, 2017)

Awesome. Thank you for the report. I've been eyeing one of these for a couple of months now.


----------



## old sarge (May 2, 2017)

There is a time for looking and a time for doing. Followed by smoking!


----------



## myownidaho (May 2, 2017)

old sarge said:


> There is a time for looking and a time for doing. Followed by smoking!


New smoker, 20ga Over/Under...Do you see my dilemma?


----------



## dr k (May 2, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Wow great report and wonderful looking food!
> 
> If my Franken-MES croaks on me some day I think the Smokin-It was the next electric smoker I had my eye on but still needed to do some research on.  I'm glad to see such great info.
> 
> Keep on smoking and posting!


Your Frankensmoker can't die. Its already dead. And ALIVE again with the only thing Mes on it being the element and wiring. Now the important stuff can be easily brought inside between smokes. You should be good for some time. I love bourbon and apple juice spritzed Q but stopped it with the Mes due to element cycles and recovery. I'm going to do it again and see if it's worth opening the door quickly 3-4 times. You need to invent fuel injector Q spritzers. 
-Kurt


----------



## tallbm (May 2, 2017)

Dr K said:


> Your Frankensmoker can't die. Its already dead. And ALIVE again with the only thing Mes on it being the element and wiring. Now the important stuff can be easily brought inside between smokes. You should be good for some time. I love bourbon and apple juice spritzed Q but stopped it with the Mes due to element cycles and recovery. I'm going to do it again and see if it's worth opening the door quickly 3-4 times. You need to invent fuel injector Q spritzers.
> -Kurt


Hahahahaha you're definitely correct :P

As I was reading your post I totally started thinking "spritzer mod" and then you mentioned it.  You totally read my mind hahahahahha 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I bet one of those flexible inspection camera with a nozzle and a tube attached to a turkey baster squeeze ball would do the trick through the smoke vent :P

Maybe the Smokin-It has already beat us to the punch!


----------



## old sarge (May 2, 2017)

The SI smokers recover heat really well should you feel the need to open the door.  I have done so in the past, but never when it is producing smoke.  Only when the smoke has expired. Heat can be recovered; smoke cannot. And that would be the time to spritz or baste or mop or whatever. Temp recovery is pretty quick!


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the review.  My old MES 40 went down today... it's been repaired too many times. This smoker has made the short list for replacements candidates. I'm also looking at the 4D.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 13, 2017)

I have the 3D and really like it. And while fortune smiled upon me, it did not cover a model 4D which has larger racks!


----------

